# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Χελιδόνι έπεσε από φωλιά

## alex1986lunatic

Έχω βρει παλι στη δουλειά ενα πεσμένο χελιδονακι. Εχει τα φτερά του. Για την ωρα το εχω αφήσει μήπως και κάνει κίνηση να πετάξει προς τη φωλιά του. Συνέχεια βρίσκουμε πεσμένα χελιδονακια απο τις φωλιές το καλοκαίρι. Τι να κανω με τόσα πολλά που είναι; έχουμε πολύ φόρτο εργασίας και δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ. Αλλά νιώθω άσχημα να τα αφήνω στην τύχη τους.

----------


## NickKo

Γεια σου Αλεξ , εγω συνηθως τα παω ξανα στη φωλια εχουνε εδω στ μπαλκονι κανει φωλια και το χα βρει κατω απο τη πολυκατοικια .. βεβαια μετα αργησε να πεταξει ( το πηρε απο φοβο  ) αλλα εν τελη πεταξε .. τωρα ξανακανανε αλλα δε ξερω αν ειναι τ ιδια .. ειναι το πιο συντομο και γρηγορο αν δε θες να ασχοληθεις να το προσεχεις και να το ταιζεις κλπ κλπ .. ή να το αφησεις καπουοπουνα μη κινδυνευειψηλα και θα πηγαινουν να το ταιζουν οι γονεις (γινεται και δν πιστευα οτι οντως θα το κανουν και το ταιζαν στ τραπεζι σε κλαδι οπουδηποτε ξεμεινει ) ..

HelloWorld

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οι φωλιες ειναι πολυ ψηλα. Ειναι αδυνατο να τις φτασω. Δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει να το ταισουν και εκτος φωλιας. Θα κανω αυτο που λες απο δω και περα.

----------


## Titribit

Ναι πηγαινουν και ταιζουν ειναι αληθεια αυτο,απλα παρατηρησε οτι θα το εντοπισουν.
Ομως θελει προσοχη να μην το φτανουν και οι γατες ή καποιο αρπακτικο εκει που θα το αφησεις.

----------

